# Dee estuary ship being turned into zombie attraction



## D1566 (Sep 7, 2009)

Further indignity for the 'Duke of Lancaster'?
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-45626924
I wonder if zombies are impervious to Asbestos?


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

It is not nice to see the ship in its present state, so if the zombie company does what it says and carries out some restoration it might be a good thing for the ship.

Cheers Frank


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

That is nonsense. It's just a heap of rust.


----------



## D1566 (Sep 7, 2009)

Seems that even the Zombies are getting cold feet ... 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-46811938


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

D1566 said:


> Seems that even the Zombies are getting cold feet ...
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-46811938


Silk purse and sow's ear come to mind....


ATB 

Laurie.


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

It is reported that her engine room is capped full of concrete.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Is it true that some of our members have applied for jobs?

geoff


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Erimus said:


> Is it true that some of our members have applied for jobs?geoff


What? As zombies?


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Samsette said:


> What? As zombies?


Perhaps some are over qualified?

geoff


----------

